# Lava World Terrain



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Working on my table. Got the boards done and some scenery. Lava coming after i finish a few more pieces. Have 4 4x4 boards done and quite a few scenery pieces in the works. Lava rivers and dangerous terrain coming. Lava will actually be the last thing i add so i can get it all done in one go. Will be using Damned Fist's great tutorial for lava so it should turn out good.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

heres some closeups of the terrain. Tanktrap, fuel objective, crashed rhino (dead space marine in hatch coming soon), and broken building.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks good so far. Are you going to have a lot of flowing lava for dangerous terrain test?


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

yep, going for death world. lava on all the large pieces and lots of dangerous terrain. Im going to make a lava river with multiple pieces so i can move it around. Going to make some rock elementals (using dreadnaught stats i think) for special scenarios. hopefully ill have the lava done by next weekend.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Death 0F Angels said:


> yep, going for death world. lava on all the large pieces and lots of dangerous terrain. Im going to make a lava river with multiple pieces so i can move it around. Going to make some rock elementals (using dreadnaught stats i think) for special scenarios. hopefully ill have the lava done by next weekend.


The movable pieces for the lava rivers are a good idea as you don't want to end up with a board that is unequal and not much fun to play on.(Our local GW had one that if you ended up on the wrong side the game over before it began) Good luck and I look forward to seeing the results!:biggrin:


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

awesome idea Death of Angels, can't wait for it to be finished!


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

small amount of progress. got the lava parts on these 2. Should have the paint for these pieces on by sunday (white parts will be lava). Gonna try to get a lot done this weekend. Hopefully......


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Great board idea, best of luck on it. Are the chunks of lava rock actually pumice?


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

The whole lot is made from foam gap filler. Its really easy to make. I have pics all the way through so ill prolly put a tutorial up when im done with the paint.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

heres some finifhed and updated pieces. Realized a bit through that damed fists tut may be a bit overboard for terrain so i went with this. similar but not up to par wirh it. finaly figured out the larger pics, lol.

half way done








finished








some scale with the daemon prince








terrain on the table








crahed rhino with a SM crawling out, csm waiting above to execute him coming soon


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

here is all the terrain so far. the only others that i will make are the lava flows and and a couple more dangerous terrain. All this costing a grand total of 25$ in cans of gap filler. plus the 30$(15 if i had just got 2 4x4 but nvr know when apocolypse will knock on your doorstep) for 4 4x4 boards and 15$ for paint.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is awesome! I would love to see a tutorial made for this.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Outstanding job my friend! This will make for a great looking board. Really good work here.:victory:


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking really great. Good job.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

well i tried a tut for the board. very simple not much to it. Mods have to approve tuts? will put one up for the scenery if the board goes through.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

heres a link to the tutorial.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=8630


----------

